# Kebab



## Mark Parrott (Feb 10, 2016)

I thought I was being naughty tonight. Wife fancied a donner kebab, so I had a donner meat & chicken kebab with salad, garlic mayo but no pitta. Before meal 5.7, 2 hours after 5.8! Very surprised at that.


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Feb 11, 2016)

A well made kebab is one of the healthier things you can eat regardless of the D (aside from the elephant's leg of mystery meat). Grilled meat, no frying, a large salad and a pitta. Delicious. I might even be tempted by the pitta


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 11, 2016)

Ours was of the 'mystery meat' variety. But our kebab house will tell you whats in their good if you ask, but tell the truth, I daren't ask! BTW, we have successfully made pittas using rye flour and it doesn't spike badly. Think I'm very tolerable to rye flour.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 11, 2016)

I do love a chicken kebab. I do the "fake" doner meat from the Hairy dieters book, its delicious.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 11, 2016)

http://www.hairybikers.com/recipes/view/dieters-doner-kebabs#B0wruc8QpLtj704v.97

Yummy!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow! I'm going to try that.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 11, 2016)

Its delicious.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 11, 2016)

I normally just have the meat and salad with some sweet potato wedges.


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 11, 2016)

Well, basically you had a salad for dinner - so almost no carbs, and very healthy overall! I suppose you could argue that doner meat is high in salt and fat but the reality is it's probably not that different from a chicken and bacon caesar salad.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2016)

"the elephant's leg of mystery meat"  Hehe! Made me laugh!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 11, 2016)

Well, it's nice to know there is a takeaway I can have.  In moderation of course.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2016)

I hate people who nitpick about spelling or grammar - but I burst out laughing when you said you were tolerable to rye flour .....


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 11, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I hate people who nitpick about spelling or grammar - but I burst out laughing when you said you were tolerable to rye flour .....


The classic one nowadays is that we're forever being told to look out for "suspicious" packages.  Have _you_ ever come across a package which is intelligent, hence capable of suspecting something?  I haven't...


----------

